# Tivo Slide Remote $11.92 on Amazon!



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Just found a new Tivo Slide Remote on Amazon for $11.92 from one of their third party vendors. Not sure if the vendor made a listing mistake or not, but ordered it and will find out.

http://www.amazon.com/TiVoSlide-C00...3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1288215049&sr=8-3


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

What will probably show up is series two peanut.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Gizmos_For_Life


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm in for 1. The hell with it, I can always dispute it or toss it in the growing pile of remotes.

Robb


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

"See price in cart" shows $58.33 for me just a few moments ago so I guess they fixed it quickly. I scored a Premiere for $95 from Electronics Expo before so hoping they were doing a crazy deal on this remote as well.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The deal appears to be dead. The OP's link now says $58.33, with $6.99 S/H.

Like a sucker, I ordered one anyway. I wasn't gonna do it at $90, but for $65, I'm curious enough.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

My order summary shows $11.92 plus $6.98 for shipping, total is $18.90. Since I received a confirmation from Amazon, the seller better not pull a switch on me and increase the price. I figured it was probably a listing mistake, but that's their fault so they should honor that price to orders already placed.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Resist said:


> My order summary shows $11.92 plus $6.98 for shipping, total is $18.90. Since I received a confirmation from Amazon, the seller better not pull a switch on me and increase the price. I figured it was probably a listing mistake, but that's their fault so they should honor that price to orders already placed.


 They will most likely honor it. I got a new Premiere for $95 shipped on a similar apparent mistake from Electronics Expo and they honored it no questions asked. Congrats on the score.


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

Wow - now up to $73.99!


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

moyekj said:


> They will most likely honor it. I got a new Premiere for $95 shipped on a similar apparent mistake from Electronics Expo and they honored it no questions asked. Congrats on the score.


I'd buy a Premiere for $95 myself!


----------



## shadowplay (Mar 12, 2003)

Resist said:


> My order summary shows $11.92 plus $6.98 for shipping, total is $18.90. Since I received a confirmation from Amazon, the seller better not pull a switch on me and increase the price. I figured it was probably a listing mistake, but that's their fault so they should honor that price to orders already placed.


Good luck but Amazon usually cancels orders with price mistakes. This is a 3rd party seller though so you may get lucky....


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Resist said:


> My order summary shows $11.92 plus $6.98 for shipping, total is $18.90. Since I received a confirmation from Amazon, the seller better not pull a switch on me and increase the price. I figured it was probably a listing mistake, but that's their fault so they should honor that price to orders already placed.


+1. My price was exactly the same as yours. Thank God for 1 Click ordering. Thanks for the heads up on this. If I get it thats great but if not, oh well. I got a confirmation from Amazon too. we shall see.

Robb


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Shipped today.

TiVoSlide C00240 Keyboard Remote Control, Black
Sold by: GizmosForLife
Condition: new
Quantity: 1
$11.92 each
Item subtotal: $11.92

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Item Subtotal : $11.92
Shipping & Handling : $6.98
Total : $18.90
Paid by Mastercard: $18.90

I can hardly wait to see what shows up. if it's a brick in the box, I'm tossing it through my neighbors window after dark.  They use the Cable DVR over there.

Robb


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Mine was shipped out today as well!


----------



## bud8man (Feb 13, 2004)

Glow Remote for $23 and can qualify for free shipping
http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Replacem...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1288387218&sr=1-11


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

But, that is not a GLO remote.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

Tiger Direct still has the TivoSLide for 64.99 and I think its free shipping


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

You can do an A-Z Chargeback if the remote is not the correct one. Amazon ALWAYS sides with the buyer.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> Amazon ALWAYS sides with the buyer.


But does that apply to Amazon third party sellers?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Resist said:


> But does that apply to Amazon third party sellers?


Yes. That is what I mean. I am an Amazon third party reseller. I have never seen another seller win a A-Z Chargeback if the seller screwed up. If he ships a different item than listed Amazon will side with the buyer. The buyer does not need to do anything to prove it was the wrong item. The buyer is completely protected.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

Joe01880 said:


> I'd buy a Premiere for $95 myself!


I just got mine for $99 at Best Buy. They have a $200 discount if you buy certrain TVs. So I got a new 42" plasma and tivo for less $850. Also got 3 months free service.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> The buyer does not need to do anything to prove it was the wrong item. The buyer is completely protected.


That's great, but then how is the seller protected from abuse of this policy?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Resist said:


> That's great, but then how is the seller protected from abuse of this policy?


Amazon doesn't care about the seller.


----------



## TivoGuy33 (Apr 4, 2006)

I ordered 2 remotes at the $11.92 price and received both today.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

were they actually new slides?


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

TivoGuy33 said:


> I ordered 2 remotes at the $11.92 price and received both today.


When did you order them?


----------



## TivoGuy33 (Apr 4, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> were they actually new slides?


Yes, brand new in boxes.


----------



## TivoGuy33 (Apr 4, 2006)

tcfcameron said:


> When did you order them?


10/27/2010

When I saw this post.


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

The current page, as it was when I saw the original post:

List Price: $89.99 

Price: $73.43 & this item ships for FREE with Super Saver Shipping. Details 
You Save: $16.56 (18%) 

In Stock.
Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available. 

Want it delivered Wednesday, November 3? Order it in the next 21 hours and 36 minutes, and choose One-Day Shipping at checkout. Details 

13 new 2 used from $64.99


----------



## Lyzardo (Sep 25, 2003)

Wanted to chime in - I received my TivoSlide today from GizmosForLife. $18.90 delivered. Just happened to be trolling the boards about three minutes after the initial post, jumped on it, and scored. Should have bought two. Thanks for the initial heads up back on 10/27!


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

jdfs said:


> I just got mine for $99 at Best Buy. They have a $200 discount if you buy certrain TVs. So I got a new 42" plasma and tivo for less $850. Also got 3 months free service.


I dont need a new TV but thanks for the info!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Lyzardo said:


> Thanks for the initial heads up back on 10/27!


You are welcome.

I check Amazon daily and happen to see the deal. I also had a Camelcamelcamel.com tracking alert set up, but sometimes it lags behind.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Resist,
Thanks for the heads up on this. I got mine today. Brand new in the Tivo box. Thanks again.

Anyone wanna make an offer? I feel like the little old lady that lived in a shoe. Except I have way too many remotes and her troubles were....

Robb


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Robbdoe1 said:


> Anyone wanna make an offer?


I'll give you $12 for one.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

TerpBE said:


> I'll give you $12 for one.


$13.01


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Joe01880 said:


> $13.01


$14.02


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Robbdoe1 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this. I got mine today. Brand new in the Tivo box.


Mine arrived today as well. Wish I had ordered 20 of them at this price.

But I'm glad others on this forum were able to get in on the deal.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

If anyone wants to triple their price and sell for $30.00, let me know.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

plazman30 said:


> If anyone wants to triple their price and sell for $30.00, let me know.


Not me. I hooked this thing up and love it. The size is perfect. Much smaller then the Glow and searching is wicked fast.

Robb


----------

